# I found a goodie today



## Sislea (Mar 3, 2015)

So I was grounding my co for laundryast night and I was only getting a course pepper texture. DH has a coffee grinder but he was stingy and said his was to expensive to replace if I tore it up. I had to go to Jackson today and decided to stop at the Goodwill.

I found a coffee grinder! Yay

A clear container to put the CO powder in. A table cloth to put over my island when my other wears out and two little Tupperware containers. Don't know what I will use them for but hey .39 cents each I couldn't leave them there


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice find! Coffee soap in the future eh?


----------



## Sislea (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh yeah my DILs are already begging me to make a coffee soap. I received a sample fragrance from BB on my last order called espresso and they are having a fit over the scent. So I am anxiously wanting to try it in a coffee batch.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Mar 3, 2015)

That's a cute cupcake tablecloth!


----------



## Sislea (Mar 3, 2015)

It is I might just put it on my dining room table


----------



## Sislea (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't think Dh liked the idea of me changing my kitchen decor to cupcakes


----------



## misfities (Mar 4, 2015)

You're lucky. Out here in Las Vegas, there are more thrift stores than Walmarts and Targets combined. They sell used crappy crockpots for $20. Everything is so high priced, you'd almost rather buy it new. Those are good finds. I did find a coffee grinder at my goodwill, but it was $7!!! I could have bought new for $12, but then again $7 is cheaper than $12.


----------



## Susie (Mar 4, 2015)

My rule of thumb for thrift store soaping equipment is this:  If it is over half the price of the new item, I buy the item new.  I at least get some sort of warranty and return-ability with the new.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Mar 4, 2015)

Great find!!!


----------



## Sislea (Mar 4, 2015)

Our thrift stores are in constant battle here because we have many in one area. In fact one of the goodwills closed shop because the women's shelter thrift store that was next door was gaining all of the drop offs and customers do to their pricing being better.


----------



## Sislea (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh yeah!! I'm excited!! So over on the left is my CO soap chopped up in the food processor. In the clear jar I picked up along with my coffee grinder is the newly ground fine powder of my CO!! 

Gonna love this new baby


----------



## Sislea (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh and I forgot to mention my DH is the best! He knows I won't be able to use this much CO powder other than giving some away. He got online last night and ordered me some silica packs because we have really bad humidity and he doesn't want my new found labor of love getting ruined


----------



## Sislea (Mar 4, 2015)

All done except printing a label for the jar


----------



## Susie (Mar 4, 2015)

Sislea- I live in Louisiana(I lived in MS for 10 years.), and I don't have any problem with mold or mildew on soap.  I do keep the soap in well ventilated areas, though.  After all, the soap is either going to live in the bathroom or laundry room, and it may as well get used to the humidity, right?


----------



## Sislea (Mar 4, 2015)

We have a major issue with moisture. We have to buy small jars of spices because if not used fairly quickly within 2 months or less depending on the spice/herb we are tossing it because it has hardened into a ball that would give someone a black eye if thrown at them


----------



## Sislea (Mar 4, 2015)

When DH bought the packs last night he purchased FDA approved packs cause after he thought about it for the co powder he thought he would try putting a pack in each spice to see how much longer it would last. He just bought 9 spices yesterday so he is going to try in the new spices since they have not had the chance to get moisture and ball up


----------



## biarine (Mar 4, 2015)

You're lucky in UK there is no coffee grinder in our local charity shop if I will buy a brand new is quite expensive. Maybe in the big city like London might have big charity shops.


----------



## Sislea (Mar 4, 2015)

Have you looked on eBay to see if you can find someone selling one in the UK?


----------



## biarine (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes I will but I have bad experience on eBay a year ago when I order some merino wool  for my crochet after 1 month my order still not arrive. It takes 3 months after I get them. Thru complains


----------



## Sislea (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah I quit selling overseas cause someone in customs like to steal mail but since our post office started working with customs and over seas post offices the tracking has improved and not so much is being "lost" aka stolen


----------



## biarine (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes it's true and they said that the Items its been shipped but never arrived. I keep complaining I received my wool after 3 months.


----------

